# Salvation's Reach Extract, Black Library at Games Day!



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

For those of you who don't already know, an extract of Dan Abnett's upcoming _Gaunt's Ghosts_ Novel, entitled _Salvations Reach_, is avaliable as part of Hammer and Bolter 8. 

http://www.blacklibrary.com/ebooks/new-titles/hammer-and-bolter-issue-eight.html

Also in Hammer and Bolter 8 is the following:

_Phalanx - Chapter Nine_ - Ben Counter
_Cause & Effect_ – Sarah Cawkwell
_Marshlight_ – CL Werner

And, on one final note, pre-release copies of _Salvation's Reach_, according to the latest post on Black Library's blog: http://www.blacklibrary.com/Blog/Black-Library-at-Games-Day-2011-Update.html, will be at Games Day 2011. 



> Originally Posted by *Black Library:*
> 
> Hey Readers, there are some exciting developments to report on this year’s UK Games Day.
> 
> ...


----------

